# Bug _ThreadRuneLocale?



## yitianlang (May 10, 2013)

This is the error:







I install FreeBSD-9.0-RELEASE in VMware 9.0,then I use the commands `# freebsd-uodate -r 9.1-RELEASE upgrade` and `# freebsd-update install` to update FreeBSD 9.0 to 9.1. When I install PKGNG by the command `# pkg_add -r -v pkg`, it is successful. But when I use the command `pkg`, the error occurred! And pkg cannot work to install software.

Why did the error occur?


----------



## cpm@ (May 10, 2013)

Rebuilding ports-mgmt/pkg on new patch level (-p3) solves the problem.


----------

